# Marengo Swamp Ride 2012



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

June 2nd is the 27th Marengo "Suicide" Swamp ride.

Who's going? I didn't get to make this or MIMB last year, but I plan on making both this time around!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Our group will be at Marengo this year! should be about 11+ of us


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the swamp ride is one of the best IMO. It cuts out all the crap and is for a great cause!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am going to try and pull some strings to be home for it.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of my crew will be there counting me lol


----------

